# Carlack/915 vs Lime Prime/Blue Velvet/FK1000p poll



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I have previously used Carlack 68 - Nano Systematic Care and Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance from Clean Your Car. 

I am happy with the Collinite 915 for the winter. I am after something with a bit more 'WOW' for the summmer. 

The car is the new Fiesta with Panther black metallic paint

Would I notice a difference using Dodo Lime Prime with a Kestrel DA and Dodo Blue Velvet? 

If using Lime Prime, which pad should I use, I have SFX1,2,3?

Or would I be better going for the Finish Kare 1000p? What glaze for the FK1000p?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I use FK2180 under the 1000p seems to give a nice clean surface for it to be applied to


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I have used carlack 68 followed by dodo blue velvet:thumb:works great on Panther Black


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Let me take some pics of mine later today when I clean it - Panther Black ST wearing 1000P...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

yin said:


> I have used carlack 68 followed by dodo blue velvet:thumb:works great on Panther Black


That looks great - what splitter is that?

The headlights are de-tango'd too! How is that done?


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

RussZS said:


> That looks great - what splitter is that?


Looks like it could be a Renault Laguna Splitter

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Renault-lagun...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

RussZS said:


> That looks great - what splitter is that?
> 
> The headlights are de-tango'd too! How is that done?


Its a Laguna splitter and i will ask him about the lights


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

How about LP then FK1000P - worked a treat for me :thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Werkstat system.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

RussZS said:


> The headlights are de-tango'd too! How is that done?


Russ the way he did it is take the bulbs out and work at it through the hole and shake the bits out the bulb holes:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice baps!

Is this a service he offers for some beer tokens??


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

If you do go for FK1000P, then CG EZ Creme may be your best bet as it is acrylic based so should cause bonding issues :thumb:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the replies. :thumb:

The general opinion seems to be the FK1000p.

I have some Carlack 68, which I believe is an acrylic cleaner/sealant so will use this before the FK1000p. Unless someone tells me not to.  I would follow up with some FK425 - for the anti-static properties.

*RussZS *- would love to see some pictures of your Panther Black ST wearing 1000P.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No worries, I'll take some tomorrow for you


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

after lime prime lite and FK1000p:










after serious performance paint cleanser and FK1000p:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo weasel said:


> I have previously used Carlack 68 - Nano Systematic Care and Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance from Clean Your Car.
> 
> I am happy with the Collinite 915 for the winter. I am after something with a bit more 'WOW' for the summmer.
> 
> ...


if you just want to use lime prime as a glaze rather than for defect removal, i would use a finishing pad


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are using it as a glaze, then get Lime Prime Lite instead, as it's slightly wetter


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought that the Lime Prime/LPL was on oily product. Would this would properly with the FK1000p? Would there not be be bonding issues?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A few people have used it now, and it gives a great finish, but there is no view of how it may affect durability as yet.

I have used SRP and Carlack with great results. The Finish Kare 215 Cleaner is a good choice too, if using a machine.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo weasel said:


> I thought that the Lime Prime/LPL was on oily product. Would this would properly with the FK1000p? Would there not be be bonding issues?


ive used LPL under FK1000p, seemed to go on o.k to me. only applied one coat of FK1000p (nearly a month ago now i think) and its beading like mad


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Would the FK215 be better than the Carlack 68? I am in the process of ordering from Serious Performance


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've also noticed that.... and I don't want to start the rumour mill here... but since layering 1000P and Pink Wax... my swirls have all but disappeared... something very apparent on black paint.... 

Has anyone else noticed this??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Turbo weasel said:


> Would the FK215 be better than the Carlack 68? I am in the process of ordering from Serious Performance


I found it tricky to use by hand, but it's great by machine.

Maybe look at this as an alternative:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,53,toView_225.html


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I've also noticed that.... and I don't want to start the rumour mill here... but since layering 1000P and *Pink Wax*... my swirls have all but disappeared... something very apparent on black paint....
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this??


Which is the pink wax?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Turbo weasel said:


> Which is the pink wax?


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,51,toView_403.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo weasel said:


> Which is the pink wax?


this i think:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,51,toView_403.html

edit: you beat me to it Russ


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

So, you would alternate the FK1000p and the FK2685? And use the FK425? Just trying to get it right before placing my order.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's what I do - it adds to the depth of the finish - the 1000P gives great shine and gloss, but not much depth I find. Pink Wax helps address this 

425 is a must too. I'd stick with the SP Paint Cleanser tbh - it gives great results and is a bargain!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo weasel said:


> Would the FK215 be better than the Carlack 68? I am in the process of ordering from Serious Performance


good question. why not try carlack and FK1000p on one of the car and FK215 and FK1000p on the other to compare looks and durability? thats what i done with focus ive posted pics of - LPL and FK1000p one side and serious performance paint cleanser (which is a great product btw) and FK1000p on the other side and let us know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> after lime prime lite and FK1000p:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me the LPL gives the better finish. That confusing me.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> That's what I do - it adds to the depth of the finish - the 1000P gives great shine and gloss, but not much depth I find. Pink Wax helps address this
> 
> 425 is a must too. *I'd stick with the SP Paint Cleanser tbh - it gives great **results and is a bargain*!


agree, a little goes a _very_ long way:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It does look a touch wetter, but it could be the lighting tbh.

The oils in the LPL make it look wetter... just try it, I'm sure durability will still be incredible!


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Cheers guys. Going to sit in a quiet corner now and make my mind up. :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo weasel said:


> For me the LPL gives the better finish. That confusing me.


its hard to tell on silver, and the light was fading as well. imo theres hardly anything between them really, LPL is a little easier to apply (although i was probably using it a bit too sparingly as ive only got a small sample bottle), but the sp paint cleanser looked a little wetter to me. the differences a only very slight tbh, as i said the light was fading when i was using these products and i'm not brilliant with a camera either so the pics aren't great


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Well. That's it. Order placed. I am going to machine my silver Astravan tomorrow and apply Carlack 68, then FK1000p when it arrives.

I will try the FK215, FK1000p, FK425 on the black Fiesta.

Damn, forgot to order the FK2685. Oh well might have to place another order later.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo weasel said:


> Well. That's it. Order placed. I am going to machine my silver Astravan tomorrow and apply Carlack 68, then FK1000p when it arrives.
> 
> I will try the FK215, FK1000p, FK425 on the black Fiesta.
> 
> Damn, forgot to order the FK2685. Oh well might have to place another order later.


sounds good


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

*RussZS *- would *still *love to see some pictures of your Panther Black ST wearing 1000P.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Turbo weasel said:


> *RussZS *- would *still *love to see some pictures of your Panther Black ST wearing 1000P.


Indeed - tomorrow  Promise


----------

